# 6 string tuned F#-B-E-A-D-G?



## 1337metalfan (Apr 13, 2014)

I've been considering the idea of tuning my bass (Ibanez GSR206) down to match the tuning of my eight string, since I don't use the high C very much. What I need to know is what the best gauge of strings to use would be, and also if it even makes sense to try this (as in, will it be so low that it's barely heard?). Opinions, please?


----------



## ixlramp (Apr 13, 2014)

It'll work fine with good strings (Kalium / Circle K Strings) Circle K Strings - Standard Balanced 6 Strings | Page 3 of 4 just choose the set which has your favourite gauge for E.
F# strings naturally have a dark sound because they are inherently somewhat inflexible due to their size, so whether it sounds good is fairly subjective.


----------



## ixlramp (Apr 13, 2014)

The problem with your bridge is it is not a slotted top load bridge, so you may need to drill out the hole to just large enough for the string to pass through, but small enough to anchor the ball end. Easy job with a metal cutting bit.


----------



## Orgalmer (Apr 14, 2014)

I think Rotosound also make a .175 low F# set, which I'm sure you could get them to include in a 5 string set.

CK are probably your best option at this stage though. Not sure what scale your bass is but it's probably 34" judging by the pics on google, a ballpark figure for the low F# would be .178 to .180 depending on taste. You can go lower, but it won't have a lot of tension below that, I'm guessing.


----------



## crg123 (Apr 14, 2014)

I tune my Ibanez BTB 1406e 6 string (35" scale) to drop G# with circle k/ Kalium strings .158 set for the low G#. It sounds really good but ny darkglass b7k definetly helps clear it up. It's a bit of a battle to get clarity at that low since your actually probably lacking the fundamental with the majority of bass amplifiers/speakers who's range doesn't go that low. One other things that becomes an issue and makes the bass need an extremely good set up and string gauge choice is intonation at that low and avoiding too much string noise from a string that big. Luckily the monorail system and the dual truss rods on my BTB really help work with this.

I am a bit worried about the clarity of the stock GSR pickups as my nordstrands even have some clarity issues with tuning so low. Other then that just have fun with it. You are most definetlt going to have to modify your nut and I'm not sure of the system your bridge uses but you might have to drill a much larger hole. Good thing with circle k is they will build their tapers to your guitar so you won't need to worry about modifying the tuners.


Also that's awesome. I didn't know rotosoubd even made strings that large.


----------



## TheEmptyCell (Apr 14, 2014)

You might want to invest in a high pass filter... You need more power from your amp to get good sounding lows , and most amp waste a lot of power on sub-lows that just make everything sound muddy.


----------



## RV350ALSCYTHE (Apr 14, 2014)

I find the string's construction has a huge effect on final sound.
The more wraps the more muddy/flubby it is going to sound.

I was using this tuning for a while to try F#, but the lowest string just couldn't produce as nice and clear as the rest of the string set. I tuned up to B standard (probably 55-60lbs for the B string) and it still has a loose flubby sound. Despite the high tension and minimal lateral movement the string still sounds/feels too loose for quick playing.
I'm using a 37" scale length and I'm beginning to consider longer to achieve a better F# with a thinner string gauge.

Getting a Darkglass really helps for low tuning. I'm using the Duality pedal and it is excellent.

For your bass it's all do-able, but the low F# will suffer a lack of volume and clarity no matter what.

Adding an EQ pedal helps a lot to fine tune but again it's an improvement and not a fix for the tone. Using a Boss GEB-7 helps but not as much as the Darkglass in pumping up the low end.

Check out Circle K and maybe try .180 and up to start.
I find .166 to be too light on a 37" scale, which is why I suggest trying a larger string for 34" scales.


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Apr 15, 2014)

I've been using a .165 for the low F# on my LTD BT206SM (35" scale), and it feels alright to me for the time being, but as soon as I can get the motivation to play my basses more, I'm probably gonna bump that up to a .175 to kill some of the flubbiness.


----------



## eyeswide (Apr 15, 2014)

Yes, it can be done easy with the correct strings from Circle K. From my experience, I wouldn't recommend it. If the guitars are tuning that low, I'd recommend tuning in the same octave with your second lowest string matching that of the guitars, and your lowest string tuned a fourth lower to have some low end extension.

This is for a couple of reasons, which may not apply to you. With tuning up instead of down, it is much easier for you to be eqing your bass. There is so much mud in that lower register, and it isn't going to sound as punchy. Next, I personally find 6 string bass necks uncomfortable for the fretting hand when most of my time is focused on the lowest string - which is why I'd match it with my second lowest to ease hand strain.

Or you could just get a set from circle K and tune in drop Z.


----------



## iron blast (Apr 16, 2014)

It is doable but I would recommend upgrading your bass before doing so the gsr 6 is not great at keeping up with low tunings Imho. Honestly I'd just sell and try to find a used sr506 or btb with monorail bridges it will be much easier and the extra inch on the BTB deff helps. I usually find each inch added allows a 10 gauge difference in strings to achieve the same tension obviously it varies a little based on string company but that's a quick approach to getting in the right ball park with string tension. I personally think a 190 on 37" is ideal for drop E but I like alot of tension on my low string I use a 145 gauge Low B on my 34" warwick I used a 135 gauge Low B on my old Brice 35" fretless just to give a gauge of tension. A 175 gauge should be ok for Low F# on a 35" for most players tho I just prefer abit more tension.


----------



## Orgalmer (Apr 17, 2014)

> Yes, it can be done easy with the correct strings from Circle K. From my experience, I wouldn't recommend it. If the guitars are tuning that low, I'd recommend tuning in the same octave with your second lowest string matching that of the guitars, and your lowest string tuned a fourth lower to have some low end extension.
> 
> This is for a couple of reasons, which may not apply to you. With tuning up instead of down, it is much easier for you to be eqing your bass. There is so much mud in that lower register, and it isn't going to sound as punchy. Next, I personally find 6 string bass necks uncomfortable for the fretting hand when most of my time is focused on the lowest string - which is why I'd match it with my second lowest to ease hand strain.
> 
> Or you could just get a set from circle K and tune in drop Z.



I just want to touch on this briefly.

This technique works well for Meshuggah and the like, but unless you're going for a high-mid bass tone (or distortion of some kind), this will NOT suit you. There are some hurdles to overcome by tuning to E0 but it's completely doable on a 34" 4 string - a 35" scale of any kind will greatly improve the sound overall.

When tuning this low you lose a lot of the clarity of the notes from E0 to B0 in the higher end but let's face it, if you're running a bass clean then really you just want to hear the rumble of the lower end and not worry too much about the high end. Don't be discouraged by people taking the piss out of tuning this low - it works and it sounds epic. It will completely change how you use your bass though, you'll start using the E1 as a rhythmic counterpoint to break up the massive low end an octave down.

Albums where bands use E/F0: Danza III and Danza IIII, Wormwood by The Acacia Strain, go check 'em out and see how much it changes the sound of their low end. It's awesome.

Give it a shot, I promise you won't regret it


----------

